# Three Roaming in France



## Wooie1958 (May 30, 2019)

In France now and getting a really good 4G signal roaming on F SFR     :banana:

Not had that network before with Three and only ever had 3G with the other roaming partners   :sad:


----------



## 5andy (May 30, 2019)

Yes, we’re currently in Calais having just completed our own personnel Tour de France. We have 3 in our phones and  Vodaphone in a MiFi. Both worked well all the way round.


----------



## Tonybvi (May 30, 2019)

We’ve always taken Three with us when we travel to Europe and have rarely had anywhere with little or no signal.  We have often had F-SFR when roaming in France.  In fact I have just bought yet another Three Internet with legs card ready for our next trip.
(Incidentally Wooie we had a couple of days in Penwortham this weekend.  Bunting up along Cop Lane in preparation for the gala in case you feel homesick!!)


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 30, 2019)

In previous years we've only had Free, Bouygues Telecom and Orange F with only 3G available.


----------



## daygoboy (May 30, 2019)

I suspect 4G is really just 3G with a few more transmitters here and there 
I find 3G connection quality varies enough that they could almost convince me that
at times I was on 6G and at other times on 2G:mad1:


----------



## Pauljenny (May 30, 2019)

Down in the Algarve, we've always had 3G with tethering on our 3 Uk Contract, often slow and low signal.
Sunday morning, we had no service for a couple of hours and it's come back with strong 4G.. 
Very impressed.


----------



## witzend (May 30, 2019)

Been getting 4G in Brittany with 3 only just noticed so for how long I'm unsure but it said that they are starting 4G in Europe from June on their web site


----------



## Clunegapyears (May 31, 2019)

For three years we just had Three contracts. Most of the time these worked fine but occasionally there was no signal. This trip James is on Vodafone. Three times now he has had a signal and I haven’t.  Only once have I had a signal and he hasn’t.  Countries travelled are Holland Germany and France.


----------



## witzend (May 31, 2019)

Clunegapyears said:


> For three years we just had Three contracts. Most of the time these worked fine



When you have no signal you can on most phones manually select  another service provider and find a signal your phone doesn't always find the provider with the best signal


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 3, 2019)

This is now consistantly F-SFR 4G and very good.

Seem to be averaging 35MB download and 9MB upload     :dance:


----------

